# Bottled Water



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Do I have to use de-chlronitor for ozonated bottled water that im using to topoff my tank?


----------



## Corner (Feb 27, 2007)

That sounds expensive? What kind of bottled water is it (spring, distilled)?

If you are talking about a piranha tank... I don't really see the need to "top up" just keep ontop of water changes and your water levels shouldn't drop much.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I would just use normal tap water to do topups.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Its a 90 gallon reds tank. The reason I'm asking is because I got like 20 15 litre bottles of springwater left over from a community event that my family planned that has been just sitting here for awhile and wanted to waste up. I just thought it would be convenient to use this water to topoff in my salt tank and my 90 gallon without having to de-chlorinate.


----------



## chomps (Jan 22, 2008)

you should be fine... that should be filtered and non chlorinated water


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

For topping off purposes i dont see a problem even if the spring water contains high carbonates especially if the seal on the water has not been broken.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

you mean those big water cooler dispenser botles right? if so thats RO water and thats fine just make sure you have regular water too


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Trigga said:


> you mean those big water cooler dispenser botles right? if so thats RO water and thats fine just make sure you have regular water too


Not all of them. Alot of water you buy in the store (so called spring water) if you read the label contain a decent amount of sodium bicarbonate. Only way to know for sure is to test that water for gH and kH. If 0 ppm on both than yes you need to be careful on how much you add percentage wise. But for topping off only I would not sweat it as long as you continue with weekly partial water changes anyway.


----------

